# Mon Mac Plus ne s'allume plus et fait "tic tic tic"...



## FredStrasbourg (10 Décembre 2003)

Hello !
Lors du nettoyage interne de mon Mac Plus, et avant de remettre la coque du boitier, j'ai branché l'alim pour tester la bete et voir si je n'avais rien oublié. Le lecteur de disquette était démonté (mais branché) et le circuit électronique du lecteur a touché le squelette métalique du Mac. Un petit "tchic" électrique, et depuis, le mac ne s'allume plus. Il émet des "tic tic" à intervalles réguliers (1 par seconde environ), en provenance de la carte où est située l'alim (pas la carte mère). Quelqu'un serait assez fort pour me dire quoi changer (condensateur, résistance...). Je sais, ce mac ne vaut plus rien, et je peux en trouver à 50 balles, mais bon, celui-là est en parfait état, complet et quasi neuf (il était dans le carton d'origine et a dû servir à tout casser 2 fois depuis son achat)...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

mmmhhhh... Est-ce que tu es sur que ça ne vient pas plutot du disque dur ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> mmmhhhh... Est-ce que tu es sur que ça ne vient pas plutot du disque dur ?



Il n'y a pas de disque dur interne dans un Mac + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si c'est la carte d'alim, tu peux en récupérer une sur un autre Mac + ...


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Il n'y a pas de disque dur interne dans un Mac +








Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde, la honte...

J'avais bien essayé pourtant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai confondu ...


----------



## mad'doc (12 Décembre 2003)

fredlimacher a dit:
			
		

> Il émet des "tic tic" à intervalles réguliers (1 par seconde environ), en provenance de la carte où est située l'alim (pas la carte mère)


J'ai ce symptôme sur mon 6300: c'est l'alim qui est grillée


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde, la honte...
> 
> J'avais bien essayé pourtant...
> 
> ...



Faut pas avoir honte, j'ai entendu des conneries plus grosses et j'ai bien du en sortir quelques-unes comme tout le monde : y a que ceux qui se taisent qui n'en disent jamais (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'en font pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (12 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ce symptôme sur mon 6300: c'est l'alim qui est grillée



Tu n'as plus qu'a récupéré un Mac+ qui a grillé sa carte vidéo. Ca m'est arrivé avec celui de Microtel Chalon en 87. Un gros nuage marrant, l'affichage qui se rétrécit et disparait. Pouf !

Ca avait bien couté 5000 francs à changer à l'époque ...


----------



## kamkil (15 Décembre 2003)

Le Mac Plus de ma mère a rendu l'âme ya pas longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin je vais essayer de l'ouvrir pour voir ce que je peux faire mais pour le moment j'ai pas le tournevis qui va avec quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait c'est l'écran et plus particulièrement le balayage horizontal qui a l'air de foirer: on voit juste une bande de environ 1cm de largeur grésilloter pile au milieu de l'écran...

Vais aller me faire une petit brocante je sens


----------



## bigtool4u (15 Décembre 2003)

fredlimacher si tu passes sur Paris je te donne un Mac Plus en état de marche...


----------



## cham (16 Décembre 2003)

bigtool4u a dit:
			
		

> fredlimacher si tu passes sur Paris je te donne un Mac Plus en état de marche...



Bah si fred se sent pas de venir sur Paris, moi je suis ultra-preneur (j'en cherche un depuis un moment)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin je dis ça, c'est pour débarrasser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour vous dire comme il sera dorloté (cf. fin du post).


----------



## bigtool4u (16 Décembre 2003)

Je donne à qui n'en veut... arrangez-vous entre vous...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (16 Décembre 2003)

bigtool4u a dit:
			
		

> Je donne à qui n'en veut... arrangez-vous entre vous...



Si tu es en Rhones-Alpes, je suis ton homme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il n'y a qu'un vrai Mac+ qui permet de booter sur la disquette de Skyfox et de le lancer ...


----------



## FredStrasbourg (16 Décembre 2003)

C'est super gentil, j'apprécie vraiment, mais pour venir sur Paris, pour l'instant, niveau boulot, c'est pas très possible....

Merci quand-même...


----------



## bigtool4u (16 Décembre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Si tu es en Rhones-Alpes, je suis ton homme !
> 
> ...



Le premier qui peut se déplacer en région Parisienne je lui donne le Mac Plus. Je peux pas dire mieux...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (18 Décembre 2003)

bigtool4u a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui peut se déplacer en région Parisienne je lui donne le Mac Plus. Je peux pas dire mieux...



Les concurrents sont sous les ordres !

3....2....1.... partez !!!


----------



## bigtool4u (20 Décembre 2003)

Celui qui décide de le prendre me contacte par mail à pismo@wanadoo.fr


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (2 Janvier 2004)

Hello hello

Vite vite vite !!! Juste à temps pour m'inscrire, vous souhaiter la bonne année et vous dire que "mon" Mac Plus est mignon comme tout (et nickel en plus). Donc big merci Olivier !!!

Trop cool !

Cham


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (2 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham] Hello hello
> 
> Vite vite vite !!! Juste à temps pour m'inscrire, vous souhaiter la bonne année et vous dire que "mon" Mac Plus est mignon comme tout (et nickel en plus). Donc big merci Olivier !!!
> 
> ...



Oh un nouveau membre du team Jurassic !!! Que c'est sympa !!! Bonne année !

Et pense au J en majuscule


----------



## [Jurassic] Olivier (2 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham] Hello hello
> 
> Vite vite vite !!! Juste à temps pour m'inscrire, vous souhaiter la bonne année et vous dire que "mon" Mac Plus est mignon comme tout (et nickel en plus). Donc big merci Olivier !!!
> 
> ...



Alors pas trop long pour rentrer ? J'ai vu que ça neigeait dur dans le nord !

Y'a pas de raison, moi aussi j'ai mon pseudo en "Jurassic"


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> Olivier]
> 
> Alors pas trop long pour rentrer ? J'ai vu que ça neigeait dur dans le nord !
> 
> Y'a pas de raison, moi aussi j'ai mon pseudo en "Jurassic"



Bienvenue au club !!! La team se renforce !!! On va les défendre ces vieux Macs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne année à toi aussi.


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (3 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic) Olivier a dit:
			
		

> Alors pas trop long pour rentrer ? J'ai vu que ça neigeait dur dans le nord !
> 
> Y'a pas de raison, moi aussi j'ai mon pseudo en "Jurassic"



Nan, pas de problème, juste doublé une saleuse... et j'ai même pas raté l'entrée de l'A86, je m'épate ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon j'étais un peu claqué.
Mon père a vu le bébé, ça lui a fait tout drôle.

@+ 

(PS : c chiant de s'identifier/quitter/se ré-identifier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (3 Janvier 2004)

Guess what !

Après avoir vu le MacPlus, le paternel vient de me rapporter du matos qui dormait depuis 10 ou 15 ans dans ses armoires au bureau : micro Apple (complet avec boîte, supports, adaptateur stéréo), le Système 7 (disquettes originales sous plastique mais haute densité, pas de bol pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Ragtime 3.1 (original, avec manuel en 2 classeur) et et et... un disque Storex SCSI d'un demi-Gigaoctet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (câbles et "bouchon" compris)... et ça marche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et je crois pouvoir bientôt récupérer du matos LocalTalk. 

Enfin, je vais quand même acheter un lecteur de disquette USB. Vous savez s'il sont tous compatibles avec les disquettes 800 et 400 ko ? Sinon lesquels marchent le mieux ?

Merci


----------



## [Jurassic] Olivier (3 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham] Guess what !
> 
> Après avoir vu le MacPlus, le paternel vient de me rapporter du matos qui dormait depuis 10 ou 15 ans dans ses armoires au bureau : micro Apple (complet avec boîte, supports, adaptateur stéréo), le Système 7 (disquettes originales sous plastique mais haute densité, pas de bol pour moi
> 
> ...








 ça va être le Mac Plus le mieux équipé de la planète ! Sur 500 mo de DD tu vas pouvoir en mettre des softs !!!
Par contre je sais pas si le Mac Plus peut booter sur un DD externe ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]
> 
> Enfin, je vais quand même acheter un lecteur de disquette USB. Vous savez s'il sont tous compatibles avec les disquettes 800 et 400 ko ? Sinon lesquels marchent le mieux ?
> 
> Merci



Avec un peu de chance tu liras les 800 Ko. Mais pour les 400 c'est impossible.
Par contre tu dois pouvoir utiliser un graveur SCSI.



			
				[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> Olivier]
> Par contre je sais pas si le Mac Plus peut booter sur un DD externe ?



Sans problème. D'ailleurs le Mac+ ne peut pas avoir de disque dur interne. Il est forcément en externe


----------



## [Jurassic] Olivier (3 Janvier 2004)

Pour le lecteur de disquettes usb le mien c'est celui-là :
YE DATA 

Il ne lit pas les disquettes 800K...


----------



## [Jurassic] Olivier (3 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Sans problème. D'ailleurs le Mac+ ne peut pas avoir de disque dur interne. Il est forcément en externe



Oui je sais mais j'étais pas sûr qu'on puisse installer un système dessus ou s'en servir seulement comme sauvegarde...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> Olivier]
> 
> Oui je sais mais j'étais pas sûr qu'on puisse installer un système dessus ou s'en servir seulement comme sauvegarde...



Heureusement qu'on pouvait se passer de la disquette ... Notre premier Mac+ en 86 a été acheté avec un DD externe de 20 Go


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (3 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]  Notre premier Mac+ en 86 a été acheté avec un DD externe de 20 Go



T'as fait construire à la campagne cette année là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rassure-nous, c'était 20 Mo, non ?

Dommage il était joli ce lecteur USB. Mais alors, vous me conseillez quoi comme solution alors mettre mes fichiers sur des disquettes de 800 Ko ? (des vraies avec un seul trou au passage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]
> 
> T'as fait construire à la campagne cette année là ?
> 
> ...



Effectivement pour les 20 Mo. Il faut dire qu'aujourd'hui, même 20 Go, c'est tout petit ...

oui pour les disquettes 800 Ko, sinon une carte SCSI dans ton autre machine ...


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (3 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] oui pour les disquettes 800 Ko, sinon une carte SCSI dans ton autre machine ...



Mais comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai "que" un PéCé sous Win98, un iBook sous Panther et et et... un Mac Plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sous un syst 6 US hyper allégé).

La limitation des disquettes Mac à 800 ko c'est assez étrange quand même. MacDrive par exemple fait tout, sauf ça. Sur PC, la limitation est de 720 ko (puis plus récemment 1,4 Mo, comme sur Mac). Les lecteurs minces USB gèrent tout sauf cela également.

Alors en essayant un boitier USB + un lecteur de disquettes standard, pensez vous que je puisse parvenir à écrire mes disquettes 800 Ko pour mon Mac Plus ?

Et dernière question en passant, puis-je allumer et faire monter mon disque SCSI quand mon Mac tourne déjà (façon Firewire quoi) ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (3 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]
> La limitation des disquettes Mac à 800 ko c'est assez étrange quand même. MacDrive par exemple fait tout, sauf ça. Sur PC, la limitation est de 720 ko (puis plus récemment 1,4 Mo, comme sur Mac). Les lecteurs minces USB gèrent tout sauf cela également.



C'est du au nombre de secteurs par piste. 8 sur PC pour 720 Ko, 9 sur Mac pour 800 Ko et 10 sur Amiga pour 880 Ko (si je me souviens bien).



			
				[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]Alors en essayant un boitier USB + un lecteur de disquettes standard, pensez vous que je puisse parvenir à écrire mes disquettes 800 Ko pour mon Mac Plus ?



En fait j'ai fouiné sur le net pour regarder quelques modèles de lecteur USB. Tout ceux que j'ai vu ne gère que les disquettes de 1.44 Mo. J'ai peur que tu ne sois bloqué coté disquette, à moins d'avoir un Mac intermédiaire comme un LC ...



			
				[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]Et dernière question en passant, puis-je allumer et faire monter mon disque SCSI quand mon Mac tourne déjà (façon Firewire quoi) ?



Il vaut mieux éviter car tu pourrais griller ta puce SCSI


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (3 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic melaure a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'ai fouiné sur le net pour regarder quelques modèles de lecteur USB. Tout ceux que j'ai vu ne gère que les disquettes de 1.44 Mo. J'ai peur que tu ne sois bloqué coté disquette, à moins d'avoir un Mac intermédiaire comme un LC ...



Crotte, ça craint !

Je pense à une autre solution, qui éviterait de m'encombrer un peu plus : un lecteur de disquettes externe SCSI pour le Mac Plus, mais en version "Superdrive" (lecteur 800 &amp; 1440 ko hein, pas graveur de DVD-R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Puis via un adaptateur USB&lt;-&gt;SCSI je pourrais m'en servir sur l'iBook.

Bon, je suis pas prêt de pouvoir me servir de ce Mac Plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Merci du conseil pour le disque, je vais éviter de griller la puce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bigtool4u (3 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]
> 
> Crotte, ça craint !
> 
> ...



Sinon y'a des SE30 avec double lecteur de disquettes je crois. Si t'arrives à en dégotter un...


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2004)

bigtool4u a dit:
			
		

> Sinon y'a des SE30 avec double lecteur de disquettes je crois. Si t'arrives à en dégotter un...



C'est seulement des SE qui sont sortis avec double lecteur, et je pense, lecteurs 800 seulement, pas FDHD. C'était des SE sans DD, si je ne me trompe d'où l'intérêt du double lecteur, et puis mettre un DD + 2 lecteurs dans une caisse de macSE, pas évident ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais avec un SE30 et donc un seul lecteur, en utilisant diskcopy, on fait des copies de disquettes assez vite.


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2004)

En ce qui concerne les disques 800 au lieu de 720, c'est parce que les lecteurs disques mac étaient à vitesse variable (suivant la position par rapport au centre du disque), ce qui permettait de mettre plus de données sur l'extérieur du disque.


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (3 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne les disques 800 au lieu de 720, c'est parce que les lecteurs disques mac étaient à vitesse variable (suivant la position par rapport au centre du disque), ce qui permettait de mettre plus de données sur l'extérieur du disque.



D'ailleurs (je ne sais pas si cela à quelque chose à voir) quand on formatte une disquette, ça accélère sur la fin.

Bon, s'il gère bien les disquettes 800k je vais me mettre en chasse d'un SE/30 + un lecteur USB alors. Si vous voulez vous séparer du vôtre (façon Olivier et son Mac Plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... J'en avais vu un à vendre sur Lille, mais 50 ou 60  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans savoir ce qu'il y a dedans, c'est un peu abuser !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (4 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]
> 
> Crotte, ça craint !
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais vu de Mac+ avec un lecteur FDHD même en externe. Pas sur que ça marche.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (4 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]
> 
> D'ailleurs (je ne sais pas si cela à quelque chose à voir) quand on formatte une disquette, ça accélère sur la fin.



C'est parce qu'il écrit le catalogue ...

Sinon des SE/30, ça se donne ...


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (4 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] Je n'ai jamais vu de Mac+ avec un lecteur FDHD même en externe. Pas sur que ça marche.



Le Mac Plus est cité comme pouvant utiliser (mais pas booter dessus) le Applied Engineering AE HD+ Floppy Drive (chez L.E.M.)


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (4 Janvier 2004)

Et puis même avec un SE/30 pour passer les fichiers d'internet au SE/30, j'aurai besoin soit de mon pécé (bof), soit d'un lecteur de disquettes USB compatible 1440 ko

Puis sur le SE/30 : 1440 ko -&gt; 800 ko -&gt; Mac Plus -&gt; Aaaaah


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (4 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham] Et puis même avec un SE/30 pour passer les fichiers d'internet au SE/30, j'aurai besoin soit de mon pécé (bof), soit d'un lecteur de disquettes USB compatible 1440 ko
> 
> Puis sur le SE/30 : 1440 ko -&gt; 800 ko -&gt; Mac Plus -&gt; Aaaaah



Pourquoi ne prends-tu pas un Mac un peu plus réçent avec un graveur CD-RW ?


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (4 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Pourquoi ne prends-tu pas un Mac un peu plus réçent avec un graveur CD-RW ?



Je voudrais un emailer silencieux (sans ventilo).


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (4 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]
> 
> Je voudrais un emailer silencieux (sans ventilo).



Dans ce cas-là tu as peut-être une autre solution : mettre les machines en réseau Ethernet. Il existe des boitiers Ethernet qui se connectent sur le port SCSI de ton Mac avec un driver spécifique. C'est juste un peu difficile à trouver.

On en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois dans les forums Jurassic. Peut-être y avait-il des liens ou quelqu'un en avait-il un (j'en prendrais bien un pour mon SE/30) ...


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2004)

[jurassic a dit:
			
		

> cham]
> 
> Le Mac Plus est cité comme pouvant utiliser (mais pas booter dessus) le Applied Engineering AE HD+ Floppy Drive (chez L.E.M.)



Je n'ai pas d'infos sur ce truc, par contre, effectivement les MacPlus ne pouvaient pas utiliser les lecteurs FDHD. Il me semble qu'il y avait eu une possibilité de maj matérielle mais seulement sur les MACII ou du moins des machines de ce type.

Le contrôleur du MacPlus ne savait pas gérer les FDHD.


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (10 Janvier 2004)

Je crains d'avoir un problème sérieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette après midi pour me détendre, j'ai voulu faire une partie de Klondike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais au bout d'un moment l'écran s'est éteint. J'ai réussi à le refaire fonctionner en appuyant légèrement sur les côtés. Le soft continue de tourner sans problème. Ca pue la soudure foireuse quoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vous savez si ça arrive, si c'st connu et réparable ?

Aaaah pas mon Mac Plus, l'iBook est déjà au SAV.


----------



## [Jurassic] Olivier (11 Janvier 2004)

> Je crains d'avoir un problème sérieux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bizarre, il m'a jamais fait ça... Bon la prochaine fois que tu passes à Paris je te donnerai l'autre !


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (11 Janvier 2004)

> Bizarre, il m'a jamais fait ça... Bon la prochaine fois que tu passes à Paris je te donnerai l'autre !



Ca les occupera !


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (17 Janvier 2004)

Bon, j'en remets une couche.

J'ai 1 iBook, 1 MacPlus, 1 DD externe SCSI de 500 Mo.

Est-ce que OS X genre Panther sait formater/lire/écrire sur un DD externe SCSI de façon à ce que le MacPlus puisse lui aussi lire/écrire ?

Autrement dit OS X peut-il gérer ce DD au format je sais pas quoi (UFS c'est ça ?)

Question subsidiaire : ça couterait combien un adaptateur SCSI-USB ou SCSI-Firewire utilisable sur l'iBook ?

Merci


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (25 Janvier 2004)

Oh my God !
Lever de soleil sur mon Mac Plus. C'est so beautiful !

(Je fais quel n° pour que les hommes en blanc viennent me chercher ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> Cham] Bon, j'en remets une couche.
> 
> J'ai 1 iBook, 1 MacPlus, 1 DD externe SCSI de 500 Mo.
> 
> ...



Probablement cher ... Mais c'est la seule solution.


----------

